# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  قانون الأحداث يرفع سن المساءلة الجزائية الى 12 عاماً

## دموع الغصون

قانون الأحداث يرفع سن المساءلة الجزائية الى 12 عاماً

 اكد وزير التنمية الاجتماعية المهندس وجيه العزايزة ان قانون الاحداث سيعرض على مجلس الامة في دورته الاستثنائية القادمة واصفا المشروع بانه نقلة نوعية لفئة الاحداث كونه يركز على العدالة الاصلاحية القائمة على تحويل قضايا الاطفال المتهمين والمدانين بخرق القانون خارج اطار نظام العدالة الجنائي والتوسع في استعمال العقوبات غير السالبة للحرية .
واضاف الوزير ان القانون رفع سن المساءلة الجنائية للحدث من 7 سنوات إلى 12 سنة أو أكثر من ذلك خاصة وان القانون يوجب التخصص في قضايا الأحداث، على مستوى المؤسستين الشرطية والقضائية ، كما ان المشروع في قيمته المضافة، يستجيب لنتائج وتوصيات الدراسات الميدانية، التي أجريت حول نظام عدالة الأحداث في الأردن، ومنها الدراسة التي أجرتها المنظمة الدولية للإصلاح الجنائي في العام الماضي، وطالت نظم عدالة الأحداث في الأردن واليمن ومصر والجزائر والمغرب.

وذكرت مصادر مختصة بوزارة التنمية ان قطاع العمل الاجتماعي الأردني، اعتبارا من الرابع عشر من شهر آيار من العام الجاري شهد حركة إصلاح، تقودها الوزارة وتعبر عنها خطتها المرحلية، التي اطلقتها في الحادي عشر من شهر حزيران الماضي، وكان من أحد نشاطاتها، متابعة مشروع قانون الأحداث، المرفوع لديوان الرأي والتشريع، ومناقشته من قبل المؤثرين والمتأثرين به من المؤسسات كالمجلس القضائي ومديرية الأمن العام/ إدارة شرطة الأحداث والمجلس الوطني لشؤون الأسرة.

وكانت الدراسة التي اجرتها المنظمة الدولية للإصلاح الجنائي العام الماضي اكدت بان نظام عدالة الأحداث الأردني، شهد تطورا في مجالات عديدة تجسدت في متابعة وتقييم الخطة المرحلة لوزارة التنمية الاجتماعية، والعمل على تحسين نظام عدالة الأحداث، من خلال إعدادها لمشروع قانون معدل لقانون الأحداث، ومشروع قانون معدل لقانون الحماية من العنف الأسري، ومشروع قانون حقوق الطفل.

وقد اظهرت نتائج الدراسة ان نظام عدالة الاحداث الاردني تاثر بالبيئة الخارجية التي يسودها التقدم الاجتماعي وما يؤكد ذلك الرتبة المتقدمة للأردن في دليل تنمية الطفل، ومؤشرات حماية الطفل، المرتبطة بعمالة الأطفال، وتسجيل الولادات فضلا عن الرتبة المتقدمة للأردن في مجال دليل التنمية البشرية.

اضافة الى قابلية قانون الأحداث للمراجعة والتطوير، بدلالة كثرة التغيرات، التي انتابته في الفترة من عام 1951-2007 وخضوع أماكن احتجاز الأحداث من نظارات ودور تربية وتأهيل للتفتيش القضائي، الذي يقوم عليه المدعون العامون وقضاة محاكم الأحداث، استنادا لقانوني العقوبات والأحداث النافذين وخضوع تلك الأماكن أيضا للزيارات من المركز الوطني لحقوق الإنسان، بموجب قانون الأخير، وصدور التقارير الدورية عنها.   

كما اظهرت الدراسة تراجع معدل التغير في أعداد الأحداث المودعين في دور التربية (-5.74%)والتأهيل (-3.226%)، بموجب القرارات الصادرة عن المدعين العامين والقضاة، في الفترة من عام 2005-2010 وتقدم معدل التغير في عدد الأحداث الموضوعين تحت إشراف مراقبي السلوك، بموجب قرارات قضائية، مرتفعة؛ لكونها وصلت في الفترة من عام 2005-2010 إلى + 39.493%.
اضافة الى تقدم معدل التغير في عدد الأحداث، الذين سويت قضاياهم بنهجي المصالحة والتعويض من قبل خمسة مكاتب للخدمة الاجتماعية في خمسة مراكز أمنية؛ لكونها وصلت في الفترة من عام 2005-2010 إلى +348.33%
وقيام مديرية الأمن العام باستحداث إدارة متخصصة لشرطة الأحداث، اعتبارا من شهر آذار من عام 2011 .

واظهرت الدراسة اهم مجالات تحسن نظام عدالة الأحداث الأردني، من خلال تعديل قانون الأحداث من منظور العدالة الإصلاحية، وتضمينه نصوصا صريحة حول مهام وإجراءات المؤسسات المعنية، على أساس نهج الحكمانية، تلك المؤسسات المتمثلة في القضاء المتخصص بعدالة الأحداث، والشرطة المتخصصة بقضايا الأحداث، ونظارات توقيف الأحداث في المراكز الأمنية، ودور تربية وتأهيل الأحداث، ومنظمات المجتمع المدني المعنية بالدفاع عن قضايا الأحداث الموقوفين والمحكومين، ولجان الوئام المجتمعي المعنية بالفصل في قضايا الأحداث.
وإصدار قانون حقوق الطفل، ونظمه، وتعليماته، وتطبيقه على قضايا الأطفال المحتاجين للحماية والرعاية. اضافة الى مراجعة قانون الحماية من العنف الأسري رقم 6 لسنة 2008 ، من باب تطويره، وإصدار نظامه بعامة ونظامه المرتبط بلجان الوفاق الأسري بخاصة، الذي قد يسهم إنفاذه في الحد من تفاقم معدلات قضايا الأحداث الإناث، والتبليغ عن حالات الإساءة للأحداث، التي قد يتسبب فيها مانحو الرعاية لهم، ومؤسسات تنشئتهم ورعايتهم.

وكذلك تاسيس قضاء متخصص بعدالة الأحداث، وبناء قدرة العاملين فيه والعمل على بناء قدرة إدارة شرطة الأحداث، ورصد وتلبية الاحتياجات التدريبية للعاملين فيها وتأسيس مرصد أهلي تطوعي لحقوق الأطفال الأحداث، وإناطته بإحدى الجمعيات المؤهلة على إدارته ووضع مؤشرات أدائه، وقياسها بشكل دوري.

----------

